# DropDown Auswahl behalten



## andyK (22. März 2004)

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

In einem DropDown Menü habe ich 4 Einträge mit den value-Werten 0-3.
Die sind wichtig, weil ich darüber Daten aus einer DB holen muss.

Wenn ich nun senden drücke, bleibt die ausgewählte Option nicht 
ausgewählt, sondern springt zurück auf den ersten Eintrag.

Wie kann ich das unterbinden?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2004)

Da musst du im Folgeskript die ausgewählte Option ermitteln, und bei der Ausgabe der Liste bei der Option, welche mit der übermittelteten übereinstimmt, ein "selected" ausgeben.


----------



## Tim C. (22. März 2004)

Deine Problemformulierung ist semantisch etwas unscharf. 

Natürlich bleibt es nicht aktiv, da das auch überhaupt nicht die Aufgabe ist. Du übergibst den Wert den Dropdowns durch Betätigen des Submit Buttons an die im action Attribut definierte Seite. Auf dieser Seite steht dann der Wert zur Verfügung.

Sollte es wieder die gleiche Seite sein und du willst den gleichen Wert wieder aktiviert haben, versuche es mal ungefähr wie folgt:

```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF']; ?>" method="post">
<select name="dropdown">
  <option value="eins" <?php if($_POST['dropdown'] == "eins") echo "selected=\"selected\""; ?> />eins</option>
  <option value="zwei" <?php if($_POST['dropdown'] == "zwei") echo "selected=\"selected\""; ?> />eins</option>
  <option value="drei" <?php if($_POST['dropdown'] == "drei") echo "selected=\"selected\""; ?> />eins</option>
</select>
</form>
```
Ungetestet, aber sollte vom Grundgedanken her funktionieren.


----------



## andyK (22. März 2004)

Super! Funktioniert einwandfrei! Danke...


----------

